# Gold Dust Corn Snake



## crackersparow (Aug 27, 2008)

Just wondering what are the genetics behind a Gold dust corn snake ?? Just working out what his girl friend should be next season. :2thumb:


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

it's ultramel caramel


----------

